# First Jewelry box



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

My six year old granddaughter asked for a jewelry box for her birthday. My first thought was how much jewelry can a six year old have? Hopefully she will take care of it so it lasts her a long time.

Was my first attempt at flocking and I believe that I did not have my wood sealed enough and the flocking adhesive absorbed into the wood creating some thin spots. Since the adhesive is color matched, do you think I could re-apply the adhesive and add more flocking??


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful Dave!! 

If you were to have tried to explain to me how it would look, I would have thought it was going to be just to busy... Man, would I have been wrong!! 

Freehand carving or CNC? 

How much jewelry can a 6 year old have? its just simply a collection that will continue to grow throughout her lifetime!! 

AS for the flocking,,, I've touched up the same kind of problem on several occasions. sometimes it takes and blends other times, not so much. The darker colors seem
to take to touch ups' much better than the lighter colors. Lighter colors seem to darken up just a tad as they are built up, and keeping that "smooth" look can be a problem as well. Best answer I came up with was to redo the entire compartment if possible/practical. Scrap down and start over. Just be really picky around the edges when applying the adhesive. I picked up several cheapo artists brushes (1/4" flat) and use them. Fill in the bulk of the area first, by then, the adhesive has stiffened up the bristles to the point that you can cut in a pretty decent edge with the adhesives.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

That turned out great Dave! ...

ya know she's probably gonna have a lil help (from others)
asking for more things down the road, ya dig?

So another words, you flocked up some? Repair is probably minor.
Wont hurt to try, sorry never flocked Im no help.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent job, Dave! Count me in on those who think it would have been too busy but I think it looks nice. 

And I truly love the full color engraving on the inside of the lid, not sure how you did that but it's probably a trade secret... :wink:

David


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

What a beautiful looking jewellery box ! 
I was wanting to make one for the neighbors daighter who is turning 6 in August . I laughed at your question,because I thought the same exact thing, how much jewelry could a 6 year old have ? 
So I was debating to make her a toy storage chest instead . Bad news is I won’t have a cnc router table running till next winter .

Question . Where do you get the inserts , or did you make that also?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent, an item that will cherished for years to come.


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Very nice Dave, I've done my share of flocking and have found the best way I have repaired a small area was to thin the colored paint which you know is very thick, just a little. When painting, over lapping some and flock the crap out of it. If you leave it thick, it just clumps and more noticeable.
Flocking is always a guess for me anyways. lol


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Now that you got the details worked out -- the next ones get easier and go together faster. Looks better than good!!


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, thanks for all the comments all ready.

I had heard that if you try to go over the flocking that it might be a different color. At this point, I think I will try it on the tray. Can always make another one.

Yes, everything was made on the cnc and the design is a modified Michael Tyler box.

David - not sure what you mean on the full color engraving. Are you talking about the text or the reflection in the mirror?


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

CNC or not, that is nice. You did screw up tho. Should have made it 2'X2'X2', probably still too small even then, but you can always make a bigger one down the line. :grin:


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful work! She will treasure that box her entire life!!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

beltramidave said:


> David - not sure what you mean on the full color engraving. Are you talking about the text or the reflection in the mirror?


LOL! That's a mirror? I thought it was a photo and I wondered what its significance was, should've looked closer. :grin:

My bad!

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

David -- you got too much walnut dust on your glasses.. lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Absolutely a great job,gorgeous.
Herb


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd try reflocking and if it looked bad, make a new tray. That is really a beautiful box. Another option would be to cut felt and glue it down in the bottom of each section and leave the sides finished wood. You could use double stick tape to hold it down. I've only done flocking twice, did not do very well at it. Hard to get a layer of glue down quickly without missing a spot or two. 

To cut the felt, get a small quilters cutting pad and a quilters rotary cutter. Use a straight edge and roll the cutter. Makes a really clean cut without fraying if you don't mess with it too much.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful job Dave. She will cherish it for years.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very, very nice, Dave.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you all for the comments!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Dave: that's a beautiful job. She would be proud to own it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

thomas1389 said:


> Dave: that's a beautiful job. She would be proud to own it.


The cool part is imagining it gets passed down threw generations .


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave I'm sure she will like it. It turned out great. Nice clean carving and the pictures with the try don't show any problems with the flocking.

I'm with David on the picture inside the lid. Talked myself into thinking the picture of the mantel symbolized the hart of the home where everyone gathered as a family. 

Now you tell us it is a mirror! So it will be a never-ending picture of your granddaughter as she grows up.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful work! As for felt, some hobby shops will have adhesive backed sheets you can cut, peel and stick in place. 

4D


----------

